# Real Time Reports



## RootDKJ (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going to try to post some Real Time Reports (RTR) of Killington from the Blackberry, and the easy way is for me is to do that is to bookmark a single thread. 

I also think this would make a cool  new on-going thread.  So all you Crackberry and iPhone users, post some stuff up.  You know you can't resist.


----------



## hardline (Jan 2, 2009)

u think it wouls be cool to have a mobile version of the site. as alot of the posting options dont work in opera mobile. havent tried it in skyfire.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 2, 2009)

Opera for BB is what I'm using.  Blackberry browser doesn't handle the frames as well.


----------



## hardline (Jan 3, 2009)

it handles the site fine its just all the buttons in the posting interface will not work. i can post and do it but it would be cool to be able to take pics and send them from the phone.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2009)

ahh, I agree on the pics, that never occurred to me cause my crackberry doesn't have a cam


----------



## Jisch (Jan 3, 2009)

Two years ago I did a RTR as I did a 40+ mile "epic" mountain bike ride in  Northern CT. I couldn't post pictures, with my old Palm based Treo, I think I can with my newer Windows based one. I'll have to try it out. The forum looks fine on my Treo BTW. 

John


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Killington Jan 3 2009- Powder day. 6+ still puking. Very cold. Safety meeting on next ride if I get a solo cab


----------



## Glenn (Jan 3, 2009)

Interesting that your using Opera. I never had much luck with that. But I have upgraded to OS 4.5...maybe I'll give it a shot. 

Love the real time update idea Root.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Killington Jan 3 2009- Powder day. 6+ still puking. Very cold. Safety meeting on next ride if I get a solo cab





I'm loving the realtime reports..solo cabin on a Saturday powder day at Killington???..good luck..


----------



## hardline (Jan 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Interesting that your using Opera. I never had much luck with that. But I have upgraded to OS 4.5...maybe I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Love the real time update idea Root.



i have used every mobile browser and it seems to be the fastest. skyfire is kinda cool cause it does its zoom thing but opera loads pages faster.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 3, 2009)

the site works fine on iphone/ipod touch safari. i like the real time reports idea.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm loving the realtime reports..solo cabin on a Saturday powder day at Killington???..good luck..


got it only once


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2009)

Killington Jan 4 2009. Cold sunny and windy. K1 and SS lifts were on wind hold. Not sure about the Skye or Bear areas. Got a really late start and didn't make it to the meet spot. I called and sent KingS a text for an afternoon meet. Snow and crowds are good, there some sections that are very wind blown. Some snowmaking going on, but most of it seems to be blowing into the woods.  Spent first runs of the morning over on Rams Head (noticed Swirl closed today). 

Did a few nice runs off Snowdon quad. Chute nice where not windblown. Carveable all the way though. . Going to take K1 and try to make my way over to Skye to see if the wind is less over there. My toes are getting cold today so I'll be ducking inside at times. Sprint coverage here sucks this year. No signal at Bear. Ok at K1 and Skyship. Really good at Snowshed, go figure.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2009)

K1 was really windy ride up. Took Blue Heaven to Bear Trax to Bear Claw. BH was sweet, BT crowded, BC good, but crowded. Took SPEQ back up. 

The new trail layout and renaming is still a little confusing to me, but I knew I wanted to hit the Skye Gondi, so I took GE into Cruise. CC was the best run of the day so far. Sun is blazing down on skiers left making it nice, soft and fast. Empty also. 

Got to the gondi to find it wasn't running so I tool the Northbrook to High Road. HR was pretty nice with a few slick spots. Gondi still wasn't turning so I decided to take the Northbrook to Snowshed to get lunch. Tried to hold a safety meeting on the 2nd ride but couldn't get it orianized due to wind. Snowshed slope has some nice rollers to it. Lots of nice milfs here.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the updates... looks like a beautiful day and not that many people... here's the K-1 line around 2...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow..empty..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got back.  Kingslug and I are not allowed to plan large AZ trip events.  Very empty today.  No wait lines anywhere.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got back.  Kingslug and I are not allowed to plan large AZ trip events.  Very empty today.  No wait lines anywhere.



Did you meet Kingslug?  I skied with him at Stowe and Belleayre last season..where are you partying tonight?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Did you meet Kingslug?  I skied with him at Stowe and Belleayre last season..where are you partying tonight?


No, we kept winding up at different lodges.  Not sure on tonight's plans yet.  Right now, there's a hot tub calling my name.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice idea, I like it!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 6, 2009)

Killington Jan 6 2009 - Bluebird, cold empty. Snow hard, but not boilerplate, in fact, the grooming is top notch today.  I'm really glad I gave the skis a sharpen and wax(blue) last night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Killington Jan 6 2009 - Bluebird, cold empty. Snow hard, but not boilerplate, in fact, the grooming is top notch today.  I'm really glad I gave the skis a sharpen and wax(blue) last night.



Nice..aside from powder and spring snow..hardpack but not boilerplate is my favorite.  How much snow did you guys get from this last storm?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice..aside from powder and spring snow..hardpack but not boilerplate is my favorite.  How much snow did you guys get from this last storm?


I'd say three inches, followed by an inch or so of sleet.  Tomorrow will be interesting.

The Red Bull Girls are up here and were loading in the gondi right before me.  I tried to get on the car with them since they were only 6 and the gondi seats 8 and the liftie wouldn't let me.  She told me they "paid" for a private car.  Whatever.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2009)

Killington Jan 9. Perfect post-powder day. No ice or death cookies anywhere.  Pretty empty, plenty of cord still. Very cold but sunny. Tri layering again.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Killington Jan 9. Perfect post-powder day. No ice or death cookies anywhere.  Pretty empty, plenty of cord still. Very cold but sunny. Tri layering again.


I will be up there tomorrow searching for some of that corduroy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2009)

Blue Mt - Jan 19 2009
Partly sunny / mostly cloudy temp around 25. Feels crisper comapred to yesterday. Snow very firm and very fast. Razors and Challenge have small death cookies on them, but edge-able. Lazy is sweet as usual & Paradise is the same. Crowds aren't too bad right now, but there's 2 ambulances loading patients right now. Sucks. 

No lifties working on the quad or six pack yet. I'm sure the bus loads will be here soon. 

There's some really piss poor grooming on the intersection of Falls, Razors and Home Strech where there's rock hard ice bumps trails that the groomers left behind. There's no real way to go over it but to flatten out and prey the snowsnakes don't get you. Major carnage happening. 

Next stop - Main St, safety meeting on the double, & Switchback.  Nice relaxing day so far, hitting about 5 runs an hour.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue Mt - Jan 19 2009
> Partly sunny / mostly cloudy temp around 25. Feels crisper comapred to yesterday. Snow very firm and very fast. Razors and Challenge have small death cookies on them, but edge-able. Lazy is sweet as usual & Paradise is the same. Crowds aren't too bad right now, but there's 2 ambulances loading patients right now. Sucks.
> 
> No lifties working on the quad or six pack yet. I'm sure the bus loads will be here soon.
> ...



Awesome..I wish I was out there but I got a bonus day off tomorrow..I'll be skipping afterwork turns today in favor of the bar..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2009)

Typical Blue shitshow bizzaro world now. VIP line rocks. Did Raceway into Burma after gettinf small. Raceway was really nice until Connector where there that weird grooming again. Kinda like 2 sets of~~~~~~ intersecting across the fall line. Arrgh

So much snow on the trees on Burma, it could pass for Vermont at parts.   I think I saw toast here.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgot to mention that the bite valve on my Camelbak sprung a leak.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 19, 2009)

Any line cutting ski instructors??


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2009)

No, just the opposide. The liftie is totally ingoring the VIP line. I had to wait over 15mins to get loaded. 

I'm out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> No, just the opposide. The liftie is totally ingoring the VIP line. I had to wait over 15mins to get loaded.
> 
> I'm out.



15 minutes in VIP..dang..well good for Blue for making tons of $$$$$ it's snowing here..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Windham 3/29/09 - not much left up here. Lifts didn't open until 9:45. Not a slushy as Camelback was, but more challenging to find a route to the bottem. Lots of bare patches. It finally stoped raining, sun is coming out. Gonna do a few more runs. Pics and TR later.


----------

